# Favourite bands/singers



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> *Bands & favourite album:-*
> Catherine Wheel - Chrome


YES! I thought I was the only one who knew about that album.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Guns N' Roses
Def Leppard
Prince
Huey Lewis and the News
Billy Joel
Judas Priest
Mother Love Bone
Michael Jackson
Nirvana
The Police
Poison
Nine Inch Nails
Marvin Gaye

And pretty much anything and everything. Even though I'm not a big fan of 00 music.


----------



## StephAnne04 (Oct 19, 2009)

The Beatles
Daft Punk
Tool
Muse
The Prodigy
La Roux
Beethoven
The Doors
David Guetta
Queen
Evanescence
System of a Down
Led Zepplin
Styx
Heart
Bach
Staind


So many more... but those are right off the top of my head


----------



## RP3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Peh... lol.
This was highly amusing to read through, to say the least. :tongue:
And I'm not even sure if I should go about listing anything that I listen to, although I will say that I've been on a Casting Crowns binge for the last like three weeks. But don't let that fool you, I can switch a 180 and blast Venom just as well.


----------



## WolfXC (Aug 30, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Singers:
> 
> James Labrie
> Robert Plant
> ...





LORD WORM IS MY HERO!!!!

i like converge a lot too


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I haven't posted here yet, da hell.

Sonic Youth 
The Kinks 
Stiff Little Fingers 
The Velvet Underground
The Adicts
Cock Sparrer
The Buzzcocks
Old Foo Fighters
Nirvana
13th Floor Elevators
Moby Grape
Strawberry Alarm Clock
The Mars Volta
Muse
Black Flag
Slayer
Metallica



More, but I got bored. I'm all over the place really.


----------



## WolfXC (Aug 30, 2009)

anaal nathrakh
agoraphobic nosebleed
black arrows of filth and impurity
bring me the horizon
clinging to the trees of a forest fire
converge
despised icon
discordance axis
ed gein
impending doom
last days of humanity
norma jean
pig destroyer
psyopus
the berzerker
the number twelve looks like you
underoath

i would say deftones but i like only their first album


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Bit Shifter.
The Flashbulb.
Rusko.
T. Raumschmiere.
SebastiAn.
Britney Spears.(New shit, thanks)
The Glitch Mob.
Family Force 5.
3OH!3
Symbion Project.
Receptors.
Angerfist.
Bassnectar.
Calyx & Teebee.
My Robot Friend.
Cut Chemist.
edIT.
Girl Talk.
Geigercounting.
gONNA gET gOT.
Pitbull.
M.I.A. (Not that mother fucking paper planes song, cuz the bitch doesn't even sound like that shit for 90% of the rest of her music--it's better.)
Mindless Self Indulgence (but holy god not their new shit).
Modeselektor.
Muncatchy.
Pendulum.
Nine Inch Nails.
Santogold.
Shpongle.
Soulja Boy.
The Cool Kids.
The Crystal Method.
Captain Daydream.
Tub Ring.


This'll do for now. 

<3 them all.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

These are the ones that come immediately to mind:

Fleet Foxes
Grizzly Bear
Tricky
Massive Attack
Orbital
DJ Shadow
Animal Collective
Goldie
Aphex Twin
Modeselektor
Benga
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
Future Sound of London
4 Hero
Zero 7
Blue States
Autechre
Bjork
Badly Drawn Boy
Jakob
Fat Freddy's Drop
Fink
The Orb


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> I'VE NEVER SEEN ANYONE MENTION THE PILLOWS BEFORE 0_0 x100
> :wink:


Never? What end of the Internet do you hang out on? XD


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't want to make a long list so I'll make it simple.........

Brand New.


----------



## oxymoronic (Oct 19, 2009)

*Bands*
Cursive
Thrice
The Mars Volta
A Wilhelm Scream
The Faint
Incubus
Death From Above 1979
Fugazi
Pearl Jam
Black Sabbath
*
Solo*
John Legend
Jamie Cullum
Jeff Buckley
Lauryn Hill
HYDE

...and many more, that I won't waste your time listing.


----------

